# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Phương pháp chọn lọc mua máy bơm nước cho giếng khoan chính xác nhất

## qwerty

bơm nước giếng khoan là sản phẩm trở nên rất thông dụng trong cuộc sống tiến bộ ngày nay, khi mà hầu hết mọi hộ gia đình hay cơ quan xí nghiệp đều xài nước sạch được khai thác từ lòng đất thông qua giếng khoan hoặc giếng đào. Đối với những khu đô thị lớn thì dùng nước sạch nhưng đây hướng dẫn là số lượng ít còn đa phần vẫn phải xài nước giếng khoan. và muốn khai thác được nước trong lỗ khoan cần phải ứng dụng đến những sản phẩm máy bơm nước ly tâm dân dụng hoặc máy bơm chìm giếng khoan. Ở đây tôi có nhắc đến 2 mẫu bơm nước khác nhau đều có thể dùng để máy bơm giếng khoan. Vậy khi nào thì sử dụng loại máy bơm nào và chọn lựa máy bơm cho giếng khoan như thế nào là hợp lý & đạt tốt cao chúng ta có khả năng tham khảo dưới đây mà công ty THC Việt Nam Group chia sẽ :
*1) Phân biệt máy bơm nước giếng khoan ly tâm trục ngang và máy bơm chìm giếng khoan.*

Trước khi đi vào cách chọn lọc mua bơm nước cho giếng khoan phù hợp chúng ta phải phân biệt 2 mẫu bơm nước mà nhóm tư vấn công nghệ có nhắc đến ở phần mở đầu là bơm nước ly tâm trục ngang & máy bơm nước chìm giếng khoan.

bơm nước ly tâm trục ngang là dòng máy bơm nước hoạt động theo nguyên tắc ly tâm và cấu tạo cánh bơm và bơm nước nằm ngang được cài đặt trên cạn. Dòng máy bơm này thường có thể làm tốt bơm được lưu lượng lớn hơn nhưng khả năng hút và đẩy gọi chung là cột áp lực thì kém hơn loại máy bơm nước chìm, & thường hướng dẫn có 1 tầng cánh.

máy bơm chìm thực chất cũng hoạt động theo nguyên tắc ly tâm nhưng sản phẩm này được thiết kế đặc biệt để thả chìm xuống giếng khoan do vậy nó có hình dạng trụ tròn và dài, Máy thường có nhiều tầng cánh ( ít nhất là 5 tầng cánh ) được bố trí dọc theo hình dạng của bơm. những cánh bơm vận hành ly tâm để đẩy nước lên không thấp. Ngược lại với máy bơm nước ly tâm trục ngang thì dòng máy bơm nước chìm có cột áp lực lớn hơn rất nhiều nhưng lưu lượng lại bé.

Đường kính thân bơm được chế tạo có kích thước từ 3 - 10inch để phù hợp với những đường kính giếng khoan.

*2) Cách lựa mua máy bơm cho giếng khoan phù hợp.*

Vì có 2 mẫu máy bơm như đã nên trên nên nếu khách hàng không nắm bắt được mục đích dùng thì sẽ có khả năng mua nhầm loại máy bơm nước không phù hợp với nhu cầu.

Để chọn máy bơm nước giếng khoan phù hợp chúng ta phải dựa vào 4 yếu tố chính sau.

- mẫu giếng khoan,

- Chiều sâu & đường kính giếng khoan,

- Nhu cầu của đối tượng dùng trong,

- Chiều không thấp cần đưa nước lên.

Chúng tôi có thể phân tích lần lượt 4 yếu tố chi tiết dưới đây.

- cái giếng khoan : hiện nay thường có 2 cái giếng khoan thông dụng là giếng khoan có đường kính không to & chiều sâu bé thường ứng dụng cho những hộ gia đinh & 1 loại là giếng khoan có đường kính lớn, chiều sâu lớn để phục vụ bơm cấp nước công nghiệp.

Như vậy đối với giếng khoan có đường kính và chiều sâu nhỏ ( không to hơn 15 mét ) thì sẽ ứng dụng máy bơm nước ly tâm trục ngang để hút nước. Đây chính là những cái máy bơm gia dụng mà chúng ta thấy các gia đình sử dụng mỗi ngày. Trường hợp này có lẽ quá phổ biến và chúng tôi không phân tích kỹ mà tập trung phân tích cho trường hợp thứ 2.

Đối với giếng khoan có đường kính lớn và sâu hơn ( đường kính lớn hơn 3inch - 80mm và chiều sâu lớn hơn 15met) thì phải dùng tới bơm chìm giếng khoan hay còn gọi là máy bơm hỏa tiễn. Đây là giếng khoan thường dùng chủ yếu cho các mục đích bơm cấp nước công nghiệp có quy mô lớn và nhu cầu của đối tượng dùng trong khá lớn.

- Chiều sâu & đường kính giếng khoan : Như đã nói qua ở phần trên, Đối với giếng khoan có đường kính & chiều sâu nhỏ thì chọn lọc bơm nước ly tâm trục ngang mẫu dân dụng bởi mẫu bơm nước này có khả năng hút nước tối đa là 15 mét và đẩy không thấp tùy thuộc vào công suất và mẫu bơm nước. Còn đối với giếng khoan có chiều sâu và đường kính lớn thì phải ứng dụng bơm nước thả chìm bởi vì dòng bơm nước này được thiết kế đặc biệt để thả chìm ngập trong chiều sâu của mực nước và có lực đẩy ly tâm rất không thấp , có thể làm tốt lên đến hàng trăm mét. Thường chỉ dẫn có giếng khoan công nghiệp mới cần sử dụng đến máy bơm nước chìm như vậy.

- Nhu cầu của đối tượng dùng trong : Đối với nhu cầu của đối tượng xài nước bé lẻ như gia đình thì chỉ cần sử dụng giếng khoan cái bé và máy bơm nước ly tâm cái bé là có thể đem lại. Điều này chúng ta sẽ thấy hằng ngày trong những gia đình. Tuy nhiên với nhu cầu xài nước lớn như tại các khu công nghiệp, nhà máy xí nghiệp, hay khu chung cư mini thì phải sử dụng đến giếng khoan lớn và bơm nước công suất lớn thì mới đáp ứng được nhu cầu. Việc chọn các thông số máy bơm phụ thuộc vào nhu cầu thực tế. Để được tìm hiểu tốt hơn khách hàng có thể làm tốt liên hệ với cửa hàng chúng tôi theo số điện thoại để được hỗ trợ hiệu quả nhất.

- Chiều cao đưa nước lên : Tùy theo khoảng cách của bể ( bồn ) chứa nước với vị trí đặt bơm mà chọn loại bơm giếng khoan phù hợp. Nếu như đối với 1 căn nhà 4 - 5 tầng có thể làm tốt sử dụng máy bơm ly tâm trục ngang dân dụng nhưng nếu như đưa lên 1 căn nhà tới hơn 10 tầng mà bơm hút nước trực tiếp từ giếng khoan lên thì chắc chắn phải dùng trong đến máy bơm nước chìm giếng khoan. Bời đặc trưng của dòng máy bơm nước này là có sức đẩy rất lớn nên sẽ đưa cột áp lên cao. Còn việc lựa chọn mô tả máy bơm như thế nào phụ thuộc vào tình hình thực tế.

Công Ty Tân Huỳnh Châu nhà sản xuất máy bơm nước hàng đầu của Việt Nam trong lĩnh vực máy bơm điện chìm, bơm hỏa tiễn, máy bơm giếng khoan thả sâu :
​Địa chỉ : 31B Nguyễn Văn Bứa, Ấp 5, Xuân Thới Sơn, Hóc Môn, TP.HCM
 Hotline : 1900 066 667 Fax : (+84) 028 3713 9813
 Web site bơm THC : http://thcgroup.vn
 MST : 0303145501

----------

